# Récupérer une partition de dual boot Linux



## Quad_merad (8 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour,

Mon MacBook Pro sous High Sierra a une partition de disque dur de 100go réservée pour un dual boot sous Ubuntu.

Je souhaite retrouver macOS sur la totalité de mon disque dur et donc supprime mon dual boot, cependant je ne sais pas vraiment comment m’y prendre pour ne pas perdre ma partition de 100go ou « casser » mon disque dur. Je ne sais pas si il faut réinstaller Mac OS en effaçant la partition Ubuntu ou autre ... [emoji848]

Si vous avez un lien pour m’aider ou si quelqu’un est chaud pour m’expliquer [emoji6]

Merci d’avance !


----------



## bompi (9 Janvier 2018)

Pour pouvoir répondre, il faudrait connaître la configuration de ton disque : table de partition, partitions ?


----------



## Quad_merad (9 Janvier 2018)

bompi a dit:


> Pour pouvoir répondre, il faudrait connaître la configuration de ton disque : table de partition, partitions ?



Voici mes deux partitions, à noter que je n'ai pas utilisé BootCamp pour installer Ubuntu


----------



## bompi (9 Janvier 2018)

Une chance : ta partition à récupérer est en fin de table.
Mais, par ailleurs, c'est ce que je craignais : tu as utilisé ce cher APFS...

Il faut commencer par libérer complètement la partition désormais inutile puis redimensionner le _container_ APFS. N'ayant pas de macOS HS, je vais faire dans le théorique.

=> Il faut quelque chose comme [j'ai mis exprès des lettres V, W, X et Y pour le moment] :

```
diskutil eraseVolume "Free Space" %noformat% /dev/diskXsY
```
puis

```
diskutil apfs resizeContainer diskVsW 0
```

=> Pour passer à la pratique, il va te falloir d'abord lancer Terminal puis lancer la commande :

```
sudo diskutil list
```
pour obtenir les informations _exactes_ concernant les partitions.
Note que _sudo_ va te demander ton mot de passe, à taper "à l'aveuglette".
Puis on passe les commandes précédentes, avec les bons paramètres.
Il est possible qu'il faille passer par la partition de secours pour y parvenir [redémarrer en maintenant CMD et R enfoncées]

As-tu fait une sauvegarde de ton système ? 

Note que le plus compétent, dans le domaine, est @macomaniac


----------



## macomaniac (9 Janvier 2018)

Salut *Quad_merad
*
Puisque *bompi* me met le pied à l'étrier > j'y vais de mon petit galop  -->

- ta session ouverte > va à :  Applications > Utilitaires > lance le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande (informative) :

```
diskutil list
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour exécuter la commande)


tu vas voir s'afficher le tableau des disques attachés au Mac (en interne / externe) > avec leurs paramètres de tables de partition > partitions > *Conteneur apfs* si présent

Poste ce tableau ici en copier-coller (pas de capture) > mais *attention !* > avant de faire ton coller -->


dans la page de ce fil de MacGé > presse le bouton *⌹* (carré avec un + inscrit - juste au milieu de la largeur de la fenêtre totale) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)

=> ces informations donneront une idée exacte de la configuration du disque. Et permettront d'adapter les commandes aux identifants exacts des partitions / *Conteneur apfs*.


----------



## Quad_merad (9 Janvier 2018)

Merci à vous deux pour vos réponses, j'ai une sauvegarde TimeMachine de mon Mac donc même s'il faut passer par une restauration complète de la machine pas de soucis  

Voici le résultat de la commande "diskutil list" :

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         398.9 GB   disk0s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data                         101.0 GB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +398.9 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            210.8 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 20.6 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                506.6 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4
```


----------



## macomaniac (9 Janvier 2018)

Quad_merad a dit:


> même s'il faut passer par une restauration complète de la machine



- inutile d'en passer par là, en principe. La récupération de l'espace est même supportée en mode "*live*" (l'OS démarré *Macintosh HD* maintenu monté).

Passe les 2 commandes (en copier-coller - l'une après l'autre) -->

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b
```


la 1ère supprime la partition n°*4*

la 2è récupère son espace au *Conteneur disk1* et à sa partition d'inscription *disk0s2*

=> si tu n'as pas eu de message d'erreur > repasse un :

```
diskutil list
```

et poste le tableau.


----------



## Quad_merad (9 Janvier 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> - inutile d'en passer par là, en principe. La récupération de l'espace est même supportée en mode "*live*" (l'OS démarré *Macintosh HD* maintenu monté).
> 
> Passe les 2 commandes (en copier-coller - l'une après l'autre) -->
> 
> ...



Merci pour ta réponse

La première commande s'est déroulée avec succès, cependant j'ai un message d'erreur avec la deuxième, voici un retour sur les deux commandes :


```
MacBook-Pro-dAntonin antonin$ diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3
Started erase on disk0s3
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
MacBook-Pro-dAntonin:bin antonin$ diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b
Error starting APFS Container resize: The given disk is not an APFS Physical Store (-69629)
MacBook-Pro-dAntonin:bin antonin$
```

Lorsque je fais un diskutil list j'obtiens ceci :


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.3 GB   disk0

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1

   2: FFFFFFFF-FFFF-FFFF-FFFF-FFFFFFFFFFFF               398.9 GB   disk0s2


/dev/disk1 (synthesized):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +398.9 GB   disk1

                                Physical Store disk0s2

   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            211.7 GB   disk1s1

   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 20.6 MB    disk1s2

   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                506.6 MB   disk1s3

   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4
[code]
```


----------



## macomaniac (9 Janvier 2018)

Effectivement la 2è commande n'est pas passée.

Je suis surpris par le contenu du message d'erreur -->

```
The given disk is not an APFS Physical Store
```

Bien sûr que ce n'est pas le *Physical Store* (magasin de stockage physique des données) --> puisque ce dernier est inscrit directement sur la partition de résidence *disk0s2* comme indiqué par la mention : 
	
	



```
Physical Store disk0s2
```

et que j'ai ciblé dans ma commande le *Conteneur apfs* -->  
	
	



```
0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +398.9 GB   disk1
```
 en mentionnant *disk1*.

Normalement prendre pour cible le disque du *Conteneur apfs* est l'option la plus recommandée et régulièrement honorée.

Mais puisqu'une susceptibilité se fait jour ici (le système de fichiers *apfs* est chatouilleux) > passe la commande -->

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk0s2 0b
```


et poste ce qui est retourné.


----------



## Quad_merad (9 Janvier 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Effectivement la 2è commande n'est pas passée.
> 
> Je suis surpris par le contenu du message d'erreur -->
> 
> ...



Je te cache pas ne pas tout comprendre mais merci pour les explications !

Voici le résultat de la commande  "diskutil ap resizeContainer disk0s2 0b"


```
mbp-dantonin:~ antonin$ diskutil ap resizeContainer disk0s2 0b
disk0s2 is neither an APFS Container Reference nor an APFS Physical Store
mbp-dantonin:~ antonin$
```


----------



## macomaniac (9 Janvier 2018)

Quand j'ai rédigé mon message > tu n'avais pas encore édité le tien et posté le nouveau tableau retourné par un *diskutil list*.

Je n'avais donc pas vu que le type de la partition n°*2* du disque s'était trouvé corrompu entre temps -->

```
2: FFFFFFFF-FFFF-FFFF-FFFF-FFFFFFFFFFFF               398.9 GB   disk0s2
```


c'est ça la raison de l'échec des commandes de récupération de l'espace libre. Je n'ai aucune idée de la provenance de cette bizarrerie.

Puisque tu dis que tu as une sauvegarde *TM* > on peut s'embarquer dans de l'expérimental -->

- redémarre ton Mac une fois et dis si tu arrives à ré-ouvrir ta session ou s'il y a plantage.


----------



## Quad_merad (9 Janvier 2018)

Je ne parviens pas à démarrer l’ordinateur. Il reste sur un écran noir.

Si je démarre en appuyant sur alt je peux booter sur EFIBoot.

J’ai essayé de démarrer avec CMD+R et il tente de récupérer par internet


----------



## macomaniac (9 Janvier 2018)

L'actuel démarrage par internet télécharge en *RAM* un dossier de démarrage de type *Recovery* de *500 Mo* > puis démarre le Mac sur l'OS de secours supporté en *RAM*.

Tu vas obtenir un écran affichant une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires macOS*. Signale-le alors.


----------



## macomaniac (9 Janvier 2018)

Si je reviens sur ce curieux enchaînement d'événements (un de plus à porter au "crédit" de l'*apfs*) -->

Lorsque tu as passé la 1ère commande de suppression de la partition n°*3* du disque > tu as obtenu en retour un :

```
Started erase on disk0s3
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
```


signe que tout s'était bien passé.

En aucune façon > cette action sur la partition n°*3* n'affectait la partition n°*2* où était inscrit le *Physical Store* de l'*APFS* > et à partir duquel s'exportait le *Conteneur apfs disk1*.

Une bizarrerie s'est alors manifesté en réaction à la deuxième commande (formellement valide) -->

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b
```
en déclarant :

```
The given disk is not an APFS Physical Store
```

ton tableau révélant que le type "*Apple_APFS*" de la partition *disk0s2* avait été corrompu -->

```
2: FFFFFFFF-FFFF-FFFF-FFFF-FFFFFFFFFFFF               398.9 GB   disk0s2
```

Bien évidemment dans ces circonstances > la variante de commande :

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk0s2 0b
```

ne pouvait qu'échouer à adresser cette partition au type corrompu -->


```
disk0s2 is neither an APFS Container Reference nor an APFS Physical Store
```


puisque l'*UUID* factice *FFFFFFFF-FFFF-FFFF-FFFF-FFFFFFFFFFFF* désigne une partition d'un type non-reconnu.

=> moi qui m'attendais à une aimable partie de campagne en 2 commandes (ce qui règle classiquement un problème de re-partitionnement) --> voici qu'une aberration carabinée se fait jour. On va voir ce qu'on peut faire en mode Récupération.


----------



## Quad_merad (9 Janvier 2018)

Je suis donc en mode récupération, voici ce que me propose l’utilitaire de disque lorsque je me rends dedans, j’espère ne pas avoir perdu 100go d’espace disque [emoji848]


----------



## macomaniac (9 Janvier 2018)

L'«Utilitaire de Disque» ne te servira pas ici.

Dans la mesure où tu avais installé High Sierra > le programme interne de ton Mac (*EFI*) a été implémenté de *2* modes possibles de démarrage par internet --> l'un permet la ré-installation de l'OS d'usine du Mac (antérieur à High Sierra) > l'autre permet de ré-installer l'OS public le plus récent (= High Sierra).

Avant toute opération > il convient de savoir quel type de démarrage par internet ton Mac a effectué de manière automatique. Pour cela > quitte l'«Utilitaire de Disque» > et choisis l'option : "*Ré-installer macOS*" (ou *OS X* - selon l'OS) --> sans lancer du tout l'installation en question --> juste pour vérifier quel OS t'est proposé actuellement à la ré-installation => est-ce que c'est High Sierra ? - ou est-ce que c'est un autre OS ?


Si c'est High Sierra --> tout va bien. Le *Terminal* de l'OS de secours qui lui correspond est capable d'identifier le format *APFS*.

Si c'est un OS antérieur à High Sierra --> cela ne convient pas. Le *Terminal* de cet OS de secours ancien est incapable d'identifier le format *APFS*.


----------



## Quad_merad (9 Janvier 2018)

La version proposé pour la réinstallation est El Capitan


----------



## macomaniac (9 Janvier 2018)

Donc ton Mac a démarré selon le mode "récupération par internet" qui permet de ré-installer l'OS d'usine (= «El Capitan» chez toi). Évidemment «El Capitan» ne connaissait rien encore de l'*apfs*. L'OS de secours qui permet de le ré-installer (qui est un OS analogue mais allégé) ne connaît évidemment rien non plus de l'*apfs*.

Il convient donc que tu fasses re-démarrer ton Mac selon le mode "récupération par internet" qui permet la ré-installation de High Sierra. Donc sur un OS de secours qui reconnaît l'*apfs* et permet de le manipuler.

Pour cela quitte l'option : "*Réinstaller OS X*" > va à la barre de menus supérieure de l'écran > *Menu*  > *Redémarrer* --> tiens aussitôt pressées ensemble les *3* touches *⌘⌥R* (*cmd alt R*) --> jusqu'à l'affichage d'une  (tu peux relâcher alors). La même routine que précédemment va s'exécuter > mais l'OS de secours sur lequel ton Mac va démarrer à la fin permettra de tenter une récupération du type "*Apple_APFS*" de la partition corrompue.

Question : est-ce que le premier démarrage par internet a pris beaucoup de temps ? - tu as un logo de globe terrestre en rotation tout le temps du téléchargement depuis le Mac App Store d'une dossier *Recovery* de *500 Mo*.


----------



## Quad_merad (9 Janvier 2018)

Merci beaucoup pour toutes ces informations, je vais procéder au redémarrage avec cmd+alt+r.

Le premier démarrage par internet a du me prendre environ 30mn (ma connexion n’est pas incroyable j’ai une simple connexion ADSL)


----------



## macomaniac (9 Janvier 2018)

En effet --> 30' c'est plutôt lent pour télécharger *500 Mo*.

L'incident qui est arrivé à ta partition de l'OS était pour moi tout à fait inattendu. Si tu regardes ce fil récent, par exemple : ☞*Désinstaller Windows/Bootcamp*☜ tu t'aperçois qu'au message #5 j'ai passé à *AppleSpirit* des commandes tout à fait analogues aux deux que je t'ai passées et qu'il n'y a eu aucun problème chez lui. C'est la méthode canonique pour récupérer de l'espace-disque via le *Terminal*.

Je ne sais donc pas du tout comment le type de la partition n°*2* a pu virer à de l'inconnu. C'est au niveau de la table de partition *GUID*, qui enregistre les partitions avec leurs types et leurs systèmes de fichiers, que ça s'est produit. Comme si la suppression d'une entrée de partition (la n°*3*) avait corrompu l'écriture enregistrant la partition n°*2* du dessus.

Je compte te proposer une commande qui permet de restaurer le *type* logique d'une partition - en espérant que ça suffise pour rétablir la reconnaissance du *Conteneur apfs* inscrit sur la partition. Heureusement sinon que tu as une sauvegarde *TM* - s'il faut en arriver à reformater > ré-installer High Sierra > récupérer une sauvegarde.


----------



## Quad_merad (10 Janvier 2018)

Effectivement j’aurais du passer par Bootcamp pour installer Ubuntu ça aurait été plus facile de le desinstaller [emoji849]

Je vais laisser tourner la récupération par internet cette nuit et je continuerai demain, mais si je réinstalle high sierra avec ma sauvegarde TimeMachine je récupérerai bien la totalité de mes 500go de disque dur ? Je n’ai pas de manipulation supplémentaire à réaliser ?


----------



## macomaniac (10 Janvier 2018)

Comme il se  fait tard > je te propose de laisser le démarrage par internet de ton Mac aller tout seul à son terme. La session de récupération peut rester en suspens _sine die_.

Et de reprendre demain. Tu n'auras qu'à signaler ici que tu es en ligne et je te dirai quoi faire.


----------



## Quad_merad (10 Janvier 2018)

On fait ça, un grand merci déjà pour tout l’aide que tu m’apportes, bonne soirée !


----------



## macomaniac (10 Janvier 2018)

Quad_merad a dit:


> un grand merci déjà pour tout l’aide que tu m’apportes



Une aide qui a commencé par te précipiter dans le bouillon avant de te proposer une bouée de sauvetage-






Mais bon... Il fallait bien que tu puisses récupérer l'espace de ta partition subalterne. Donc il fallait bien passer les commandes qui effectuent cette opération. Qu'une commande de suppression de la partition n°*3* (la virant à de l'espace libre) ait eu une incidence dans la table de partition *GUID* sur la description de la partition précédente (la n°*2*) --> c'est pour moi un _hapax_ (une première occurrence qui n'avait pas de précédent).

Il faut bien une première fois dans les accidents informatiques. High Sierra semble un bon générateur pour cela : on le dira donc généreux en premières fois. Et même : le général des premières fois.


----------



## Quad_merad (10 Janvier 2018)

Ahah c’est vrai que je ne pensais pas devoir faire tout ça mais je vais m’intéresser a cet aspect de l’informatique maintenant !

Et du coup la récupération par internet a bien fonctionné, je peux réinstaller macOS High Sierra !


----------



## macomaniac (10 Janvier 2018)

Alors si tu as un moment devant toi > passe une commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau des disques retournés > que je voie à quoi ça ressemble.

- quoi qu'il arrive de la tentative de redéfinition du type de la partition du Système à "*Apple_APFS*" afin de permettre le rechargement du système de fichiers *apfs* toujours à sa place --> tu sais qu'il sera toujours possible  de reformater > ré-installer High Sierra > récupérer ta TM.


----------



## macomaniac (10 Janvier 2018)

Édit : je ne t'ai pas expliqué le mode d'emploi -->


tu trouves le «Terminal» de la récupération au menu : *Utilitaires* de la barre de menus supérieure

tu peux faire un copier-coller ici du tableau retourné en utilisant le «Safari» de "*Obtenir de l'aide en ligne*" (dans la fenêtre des 4 *Utilitaires macOS*)


----------



## Quad_merad (10 Janvier 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Édit : je ne t'ai pas expliqué le mode d'emploi -->
> 
> 
> tu trouves le «Terminal» de la récupération au menu : *Utilitaires* de la barre de menus supérieure
> ...



Voici le résultat de la commande "diskutil list" :


```
-bash-3.2# diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +2.1 GB     disk0
   1:                  Apple_HFS OS X Base System        2.0 GB     disk0s1

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.3 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2: FFFFFFFF-FFFF-FFFF-FFFF-FFFFFFFFFFFF               398.9 GB   disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +5.2 MB     disk2

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk3

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk4

/dev/disk5 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk5

/dev/disk6 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk6

/dev/disk7 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk7

/dev/disk8 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk8

/dev/disk9 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +12.6 MB    disk9

/dev/disk10 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk10

/dev/disk11 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk11

/dev/disk12 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk12

/dev/disk13 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk13

/dev/disk14 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk14

/dev/disk15 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk15

/dev/disk16 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk16

/dev/disk17 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk17

/dev/disk18 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk18

/dev/disk19 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk19

-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (10 Janvier 2018)

Alors passe la commande (avec exactitude) :

```
asr adjust --t /dev/disk1s2 --settype "Apple_APFS"
```


cette commande ajuste le *type* de la partition *disk1s2* à "*Apple_APFS*" en utilisant l'exécutable Apple *asr* (*a*pple_*s*oftware_*r*estore)

=> est-ce que tu obtiens en retour un :

```
Adjust completed successfully
```


ou bien un message d'erreur ?


----------



## Quad_merad (10 Janvier 2018)

J’ai copié la commande et j’obtiens un message d’erreur :


```
asr: Volume adjustment failed: Invalid argument
```


----------



## macomaniac (10 Janvier 2018)

C'eût été trop beau.

Passe la commande :

```
gpt show /dev/disk1
```


qui retourne le tableau de la distribution des blocs du disque interne

=> poste ce tableau ici.


----------



## Quad_merad (10 Janvier 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> C'eût été trop beau.
> 
> Passe la commande :
> 
> ...




Résultat de la commande :


```
-bash-3.2# gpt show /dev/disk1
      start       size  index  contents
          0          1         PMBR
          1          1         Pri GPT header
          2         32         Pri GPT table
         34          6        
         40     409600      1  GPT part - C12A7328-F81F-11D2-BA4B-00A0C93EC93B
     409640  779140224      2  GPT part - FFFFFFFF-FFFF-FFFF-FFFF-FFFFFFFFFFFF
  779549864  197555163        
  977105027         32         Sec GPT table
  977105059          1         Sec GPT header
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (10 Janvier 2018)

Alors le tout pour le tout !

Opération A : --> passe la commande :

```
gpt remove -i 2 /dev/disk1
```


cette commande supprime la partition correspondant à l'index n°*2* du *disk1*

=> est-ce que par chance tu obtiens le retour :

```
/dev/disk1s2 removed
```


ou encore un message d'erreur ?


----------



## Quad_merad (10 Janvier 2018)

Oui ! J’ai bien le résultat attendu : /dev/disk1s2 removed !


----------



## macomaniac (10 Janvier 2018)

Chic ! - bizarre de se réjouir d'une destruction, non ?

Opération B : passe la commande (avec le plus grand soin) :

```
gpt add -b 409640 -s 779140224 -i 2 -t apfs /dev/disk1
```


attention ! à la saisie numérique --> tu peux remonter au tableau de la distribution des blocs pour faire des copier-coller des 2 nombres (*409640* & *779140224*) qui correspondaient en entrée à cette ligne : 
	
	



```
409640  779140224      2  GPT part - FFFFFFFF-FFFF-FFFF-FFFF-FFFFFFFFFFFF
```



cette commande recrée la partition supprimée exactement sur le même emplacement de blocs au bloc près > avec le même index numérique n°*2* > mais ce coup-ci le *type* de partition *apfs*

=> est-ce que tu obtiens en retour quelque chose comme :

```
/dev/disk1s2 added
```


ou un message d'erreur ?


----------



## Quad_merad (10 Janvier 2018)

La commandes s’est bien déroulée : j’obtiens bien en retour :


```
/dev/disk1s2 added
```


----------



## macomaniac (10 Janvier 2018)

Alors voici la spéculation qui a dirigé cette manœuvre : l'entrée correspondant à la partition n°*2* dans la table *GPT* de l'en-tête du disque était corrompue au niveau de la description du *type* de la partition.

Supprimer la partition efface l'entrée corrompue de la table *GPT*. Recréer la partition avec le bon *type* (*apfs*) remet une entrée valide dans la table *GPT* exactement en description du même emplacement sur le disque.

Les *headers* du système de fichiers *apfs* étant restés en _stand-by_ tout ce temps sur les mêmes blocs > recréer un conteneur de partition *disk0s2* valide doit pouvoir permettre au *système de fichiers apfs* d'être à nouveau chargé par le *kernel* en exercice.

Si tout s'est bien passé > le *Conteneur apfs* devrait se déployer de nouveau avec tous ses volumes.

C'est un peu trop beau pour être vrai > mais le retour 
	
	



```
/dev/disk1s2 added
```


donne une chance au système de fichiers *apfs* de revenir sur la scène.

----------

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau retourné.


----------



## Quad_merad (10 Janvier 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Alors voici la spéculation qui a dirigé cette manœuvre : l'entrée correspondant à la partition n°*2* dans la table *GPT* de l'en-tête du disque était corrompue au niveau de la description du *type* de la partition.
> 
> Supprimer la partition efface l'entrée corrompue de la table *GPT*. Recréer la partition avec le bon *type* (*apfs*) remet une entrée valide dans la table *GPT* exactement en description du même emplacement sur le disque.
> 
> ...




Merci pour ces informations, voici le résultat de la commande 
	
	



```
diskutil list[code]

[code]-bash-3.2# diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +2.1 GB     disk0
   1:                  Apple_HFS OS X Base System        2.0 GB     disk0s1

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.3 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk20        398.9 GB   disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +5.2 MB     disk2

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk3

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk4

/dev/disk5 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk5

/dev/disk6 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk6

/dev/disk7 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk7

/dev/disk8 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk8

/dev/disk9 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +12.6 MB    disk9

/dev/disk10 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk10

/dev/disk11 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk11

/dev/disk12 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk12

/dev/disk13 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk13

/dev/disk14 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk14

/dev/disk15 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk15

/dev/disk16 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk16

/dev/disk17 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk17

/dev/disk18 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk18

/dev/disk19 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk19

/dev/disk20 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +398.9 GB   disk20
                                 Physical Store disk1s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            211.8 GB   disk20s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 20.6 MB    disk20s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                506.6 MB   disk20s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk20s4
```


----------



## macomaniac (10 Janvier 2018)

Victoire !

Tu as récupéré une distribution primaire conforme à l'orgine du disque interne -->

```
/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.3 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk20        398.9 GB   disk1s2
```


la partition n°*2* a été restaurée à son type original --> ce qui fait que le système de fichiers *apfs* "adossé" à la limite commençante du conteneur de la partition a pu être rechargé par le *kernel* pour gérer l'extension exacte de blocs de la partition.

En conséquence > on obtient ceci -->

```
/dev/disk20 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +398.9 GB   disk20
                                 Physical Store disk1s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            211.8 GB   disk20s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 20.6 MB    disk20s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                506.6 MB   disk20s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk20s4
```

--> le *Conteneur apfs* se re-déploie intégralement à partir du magasin de stockage physique *Physical Store* de la partition n°*2*. Tous les volumes sont au rendez-vous sans aucune perte de données.

Problème résolu.

Tu n'as plus qu'à re-démarrer > en tenant pressée la touche "*alt*" > et à choisir de booter sur le volume *Macintosh HD*.

Une fois ta session ré-ouverte --> fais signe car...

... car il reste à récupérer les *100 Go* d'espace libre qui sont toujours en souffrance en queue de disque.


----------



## Quad_merad (10 Janvier 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Victoire !
> 
> Tu as récupéré une distribution primaire conforme à l'orgine du disque interne -->
> 
> ...



J'ai bien booté sur Macintosh HD, je n'ai perdu aucune donnée c'est parfait, cependant il me manque effectivement 100go de disque


----------



## macomaniac (10 Janvier 2018)

Et à présent qui (qui ? qui ?) va repasser la commande qui tue ? --> c'est *Quad_merad-*






Passe d'abord la commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste (une énième fois) le tableau > que je vérifie l'identifiant d'appareil du *Conteneur apfs*.


----------



## Quad_merad (10 Janvier 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Et à présent qui (qui ? qui ?) va repasser la commande qui tue ? --> c'est *Quad_merad-*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahah tiens voici le résultat de diskutil list :


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         398.9 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +398.9 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            141.9 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 20.6 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                506.6 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4
```


----------



## macomaniac (10 Janvier 2018)

Allez hop ! la commande qui tue :

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b
```


qui récupère l'ensemble de l'espace libre au *Conteneur apfs* et à sa partition *disk0s2* d'inscription

Si tu n'obtiens pas de message d'erreur comme antérieurement > repasse encore un :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau qui devrait attester de la récupération complète de l'espace libre.


----------



## Quad_merad (10 Janvier 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Allez hop ! la commande qui tue :
> 
> ```
> diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b
> ...



Wow c'est parfait j'ai bien mes 500go de disque dur sur une seule partition !

Le résultat de diskutil list : 


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         500.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +500.1 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            141.9 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 20.6 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                506.6 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4
```

Un grand grand merci macomaniac pour le temps que tu m'as accordé ! Je ne sais pas comment te remercier !


----------



## macomaniac (10 Janvier 2018)

Qui pouvait penser que --> pour pouvoir passer une banale commande de récupération de l'espace libre > il allait falloir faire des acrobaties de destruction puis de recréation de partition ?

Ce qui montre que : *a)* avec High Sierra l'aventure est toujours au rendez-vous > *b)* mieux vaut avant de s'embarquer dans ce nouvel OS disposer du kit de survie complet de l'aventurier-


----------



## Quad_merad (10 Janvier 2018)

J’avoue que je ne m’attendais pas à autant de rebondissements ! 
En tout cas je ferai attention à mes partitions maintenant et j’ai découvert les différentes récupérations par internet.
Un grand merci encore une fois, bonne journée !


----------

